# Best/Worst Buildings at Pinon Pointe?



## SteveinHNL (Jul 7, 2022)

I am looking for a unit at Pinon Pointe, and am wondering which buildings/units are desirable and which are to be avoided?  I remember reading that some of the buildings look out over the parking lot or at a cell tower.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 7, 2022)

As close to 89A as possible.

The units in the back have the bad views. I've stayed there several times, and never once have I got one of the "good" unit. They are typically owner occupied.



			https://yourmileagemayvary.net/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cci06112017_2.jpg?w=794


----------



## echino (Jul 7, 2022)

Buildings 1 to 5, third floor are the best. Second floor is good too.

Buildings 6 to 8 are the worst because of the cell tower.

Other buildings may be OK if on the second floor. In any case avoid the first floor.


----------



## gln60 (Jul 7, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> I am looking for a unit at Pinon Pointe, and am wondering which buildings/units are desirable and which are to be avoided?  I remember reading that some of the buildings look out over the parking lot or at a cell tower.


We were in building 10 unit 1021 a second floor 2BR 2BA unit......It was a II exchange...the Unit # was on the exchange confirmation..we were very lucky and happy with the unit....and the view...We loved Sedona and the location of Pinion Pointe...hopefully we will be retuning in 2023


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 7, 2022)

echino said:


> Buildings 1 to 5, third floor are the best. Second floor is good too.
> 
> Buildings 6 to 8 are the worst because of the cell tower.
> 
> Other buildings may be OK if on the second floor. In any case avoid the first floor.


Thank you very much.  Darn, there is a reasonable price on 1312, which I believe is building 3, first floor.  I guess I will keep shopping.  Or maybe try to pick up the unit and convert it to points and try to visit using the points.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 7, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Thank you very much.  Darn, there is a reasonable price on 1312, which I believe is building 3, first floor.  I guess I will keep shopping.  Or maybe try to pick up the unit and convert it to points and try to visit using the points.



"Best" is relative at HPP. None of the buildings have the view that crossing 89A does. It's in a great location, but not a particularly great view. You're within walking distance of  a great many nice places -- and a great many more "Mystic Crystal Revelations With Madame Zelda" places.


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 7, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Thank you very much.  Darn, there is a reasonable price on 1312, which I believe is building 3, first floor.  I guess I will keep shopping.  Or maybe try to pick up the unit and convert it to points and try to visit using the points.



Unit 1312 is actually in building 13, first floor, unit 2. There are 21 buildings, so you can apply the numbering logic from there.  The view from the main balcony (in the rare) would be some open space with a couple of other resort buildings in view too. The view is more or less to the west toward the airport.

I have heard that a lot of owners don’t stay in the unit/week that they own, so don’t necessarily care which unit the buy. They just use their points either at PP or another resort.

As @echino mentioned buildings 1-5 on the 3rd or 2nd floor are considered the best as far as a view of the red rock. One thing to note with those units is there will be noise from garbage trucks or deliveries by the shops across the parking lot 2-3 times per week. Usually around 6-6:30am. For some that is very annoying, but not for everyone.

We bought a 2nd floor unit in building 3 and are very happy with the view and location within the resort. We plan to use the 1BR there every year and use the remaining points there or at another resort. If you are thinking along those lines, finding a unit and week you want is key. If the exact unit isn’t an issue, focus on the number of points you want and then reserve any time of year available.

Happy hunting.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 7, 2022)

mjm1 said:


> Unit 1312 is actually in building 13, first floor, unit 2. There are 21 buildings, so you can apply the numbering logic from there.  The view from the main balcony (in the rare) would be some open space with a couple of other resort buildings in view too. The view is more or less to the west toward the airport.
> 
> I have heard that a lot of owners don’t stay in the unit/week that they own, so don’t necessarily care which unit the buy. They just use their points either at PP or another resort.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mike, for clarifying the building number.  I was applying my understanding that in HRC's 4 digit unit numbering system, the second-third-fourth digits were building-floor-unit.  I guess PP's numbering system is much more WYSIWYG.

That said, it may be that this unit would work for us since its primary use would be for the 2200 trading points.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 7, 2022)

The unit with the best view that I've stayed in is 621.  

The 1 BR view (from patio) is in the opposite direction from the view (if any) in the efficiency. 

Bldgs 1-5:  the efficiencies face inward towards the pool and the 1 BR face east towards the mountains.  The top floor units may have a nice view at the horizon but parking lot below.  Some of the first floor units have a concrete wall between them and the parking lot.  
Bldgs 6 and 7: the 1 BR faces south and the efficiencies face north towards the antenna tower and fire station.  ! BR on the upper floors may have a decent view.  621 had a beautiful view (from the 1 BR patio).  


Bldgs 8 to 10:  the 1 BR faces inward toward the pool.  The lower units may face a landscaped hill.  The efficiencies face west or south west and may have a decent horizon view (with parking below).  The upper units have a nicer view.
Bldgs 11 and 12: the 1 BR faces SW and generally have a decent view (albeit with parking directly below).  The efficiency looks toward the pool area but the lower units are below grade and look at a landscaped hill.

If you look at the resort map, you'll see the phase 1 units has kind of a graphic bump out that indicates where the 1 BR patio is located.  I don't recall the orientation of the phase 2 units.  

The best way to figure out the view is using a resort map and then maps.google.com, satellite view, and then use the controls to look at the horizon with the unit below.


----------



## dsmrp (Jul 7, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Thank you very much.  Darn, there is a reasonable price on 1312, which I believe is building 3, first floor.  I guess I will keep shopping.  Or maybe try to pick up the unit and convert it to points and try to visit using the points.



When I was looking to buy several years ago, I saw units listed for bldgs 13 & 14.   However several advised against them because 13 & 14 are built into the hillside.
So the 2nd floor units are at road level and 1st floor units are below road on one side of the bldg.  The studio portion of the lockoff faces into the hill and is pretty dark.  The 1 bdrm side and kitchen etc all face outward towards the southwest.  a 2nd floor unit in 13 or 14 would be okay, IMO.
Yes, 1312 is in bldg 13 on the 1st floor.

We actually peeked inside one of the bldg 13 units, when they were between guests. Housekeeping let us in.  They are pretty spacious, as they seem to have been built later after initial Phase 1, as part of Phase 2??  See attached map.  Phase 2 bldgs 15-21 are all at a lower elevation than Phase 1.  Watch out for bldgs 18 & 19 , they are also built below street level, but not quite as bad as bldgs 13 & 14.  Personally I liked the situation of bldgs 16 & 17.

We got a unit in bldg 2, but sale listings were pretty rare for bldgs 1-5.
We haven't actually stayed in our home unit, but did stay in 422.  The view was nice, and there wasn't much noise from the shopping strip below us.

btw, the unit and bldg numbers you see in the map and in common usage, do not match the numbers that are in the estoppels and deeds.  The developer had a different ID system.
@echino posted a translation diagram file awhile ago.


----------



## dsmrp (Jul 7, 2022)

Here are some pictures from around 5 years ago:


Phase 1 view looking east, , between bldgs 2 & 3:




Phase 1 Firepit looking east





Pool Entryway:





Pool Deck & view:





Bldg 2 from street level:




Walkway between Bldgs 2&1 and Pool:
the building's 3rd floor units are "level" with walkway.   Studios face walkway.
1st and 2nd floor units use stairs going down.




Phase 2 Bldgs 16 & 17 (patios face east): 



Phase 2 Bldgs 16 & 17 from Bldg 14 Road.
Note Bldg 14 in foreground left, and part of bldg 18 in background left




Cell Tower on North side Phase 1:


----------



## heathpack (Jul 7, 2022)

This is the view from the ground floor 1BR side of dreaded building 6, which we actually request because we travel with bikes and we want a unit we can roll bikes in and out of without schlumping up and down stairs, or rolling the bikes through the lobby and up the elevator.

Yes, there in a cell phone tower in the parking lot outside your door, and yes the studio’s patio faces the cell phone tower and parking lot.  But the 1BR view is pretty good IMO.

And in Sedona, we’re typically out on the trails all day *in* the view.  So coming home to a quiet convenient location is swell.  Building 6 is pretty close to the pool and activity center, easy parking and entry to unit, and did I mention quiet?


----------



## dsmrp (Jul 7, 2022)

@echino, could you post or DM me the developer diagram of PP unit numbers.
I thought I bookmarked your post or downloaded file, but can't find either.
Thanks!


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 7, 2022)

heathpack said:


> This is the view from the ground floor 1BR side of dreaded building 6, which we actually request because we travel with bikes and we want a unit we can roll bikes in and out of without schlumping up and down stairs, or rolling the bikes through the lobby and up the elevator.
> 
> Yes, there in a cell phone tower in the parking lot outside your door, and yes the studio’s patio faces the cell phone tower and parking lot.  But the 1BR view is pretty good IMO.
> 
> ...


That doesn't look bad at all!  Foreground and background.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Jul 8, 2022)

We own 331 and love it


----------



## SteveinHNL (Aug 12, 2022)

Can someone tell me if PP unit 1812 would be considered a desirable unit?


----------



## Kal (Aug 12, 2022)

1812 is down in the "hole".  I would prefer to be up near the pool and view of the red rocks.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Aug 12, 2022)

1812 is being offered to me for $4250 + closing costs with 2000 points for 2022 included (expiring 2022).  Seems like a really good price for a platinum week but I don’t know what “the hole” is.  Can you describe it a bit more?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 12, 2022)

We have stayed in 1822.

The “hole” refers to a ravine in which building 18 is situated. To get to it you have to walk down two relatively long flights of steps from the parking lot. There is a short cut to the pool area which also requires a lot of steps. The good news is that the unit is on the first floor, so there aren’t many if any steps to climb once you are in the hole. We enjoyed the view from 1822, which is directly above this unit. There will be less of a view from the first floor. There are also other buildings directly across the ravine, and their balconies face your balcony.

If you don’t plan to use your unit, this is a great price for 2000 points. I would take it and hope it passes ROFR.

Good luck.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 12, 2022)

Let's be fair -- none of the views at PP are as good as the view across the street at the wine bar on 89A. I've stayed at PP more than any other Hyatt. And the strategy there is to spend as little time in the room as possible. Even the nice units near the lobby have limited views -- because there are buildings in the way.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Aug 12, 2022)

mjm1 said:


> We have stayed in 1822.
> 
> The “hole” refers to a ravine in which building 18 is situated. To get to it you have to walk down two relatively long flights of steps from the parking lot. There is a short cut to the pool area which also requires a lot of steps. The good news is that the unit is on the first floor, so there aren’t many if any steps to climb once you are in the hole. We enjoyed the view from 1822, which is directly above this unit. There will be less of a view from the first floor. There are also other buildings directly across the ravine, and their balconies face your balcony.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this.  I don’t think my wife or I have any issue with going up and downstairs.  This sounds like a very nice resort to visit, but what I really want are the 2000 points!


----------



## Kal (Aug 12, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Thank you for this.  I don’t think my wife or I have any issue with going up and downstairs.  This sounds like a very nice resort to visit, but what I really want are the 2000 points!


Another issue with the "hole" is it's REALLY dark at night.  The city has stringent rules about no lights at night.  They want to protect "the Vortex"!  Aside from the fact you can't see anything from the unit, it's hard to find your way down stairs and into the unit in the dark.

I have purchased a 2200 point unit and NEVER stayed at the resort.  I always found ways to use the points.  However, the rule of thumb is to buy a unit where, in the worst case, you would be willing to stay there.

In any case, there will be a time for resale.  The new buyer may have issues with the specific unit they want to stay in.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Aug 12, 2022)

My wife has decided to pass on this unit, although it is a great price for 2000 points for $1350/year.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Dec 19, 2022)

mjm1 said:


> We have stayed in 1822.
> 
> The “hole” refers to a ravine in which building 18 is situated. To get to it you have to walk down two relatively long flights of steps from the parking lot. There is a short cut to the pool area which also requires a lot of steps. The good news is that the unit is on the first floor, so there aren’t many if any steps to climb once you are in the hole. We enjoyed the view from 1822, which is directly above this unit. There will be less of a view from the first floor. There are also other buildings directly across the ravine, and their balconies face your balcony.
> 
> ...


Hi, MIke.

We are about to be in contract for Unit 1821.  Since you have stayed in 1822, just a few questions, if I may.

1.  Are 1821/1822 on the “street level,” meaning no stairs up or down from the parking lot?
2.  How were the views from 1822, I am assuming 1821 would have the same view.
3.  How did you feel about the location / quiet of 1822?

Thanks so much,
Steve


----------



## mjm1 (Dec 20, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Hi, MIke.
> 
> We are about to be in contract for Unit 1821.  Since you have stayed in 1822, just a few questions, if I may.
> 
> ...


 Hi Steve.

1. Building 18 is located in "the hole" if you will. "The hole" refers to a ravine in which the building sits. There are a lot of steps down (maybe 20-25) from the parking area to the ground and then stairs up (15 or so) to the unit on the second floor. One downside is the steps, but that was only a bit of an annoyance when hauling luggage, etc. to and from the unit. If you want to go to the pool, activity center, or lobby there is a different set of steps between buildings 13 and 14 you can take for a shorter walk. Still a lot of steps, but shorter.
2. The view from 1822 was very good in our opinion. In fact, one of the pictures that I've seen on the website for Pinon Pointe is from a balcony looking out to the red rock mountains. I could be wrong, but I believe it was taken from 1822. The view from 1821 should be somewhat similar, but it is set back a little so it could be a more narrow view.
3. The location of building 18 was pretty quiet other than a couple nights when occupants of a unit in building 13, which sits on the opposite side of the ravine, were pretty loud on their balcony. Their balcony is not too far away. I don't recall hearing any noise from route 89A, which is below the resort but not too close.

Bottom line is that we enjoyed the unit and the view, but that was offset by the number of steps involved. For younger or healthy people it may not be an issue. For others it wouldn't work too well. Of course, if you like the number of points that the unit provides you can always make a CUP reservation and request a different unit. I would suggest staying it the first visit and see how you like it. Then decide the best course of action for future visits. We love the resort and plan to stay there every year.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Snazzylass (Dec 20, 2022)

Kal said:


> Another issue with the "hole" is it's REALLY dark at night.  The city has stringent rules about no lights at night.  They want to protect "the Vortex"!  Aside from the fact you can't see anything from the unit, it's hard to find your way down stairs and into the unit in the dark.


OK, you are just joking about the Vortex, right? Sedona was named an International Dark-Sky Association city nearly 10 years, and you are right. It can be very off-putting if you are not accustomed to it  
On the other hand, it's a worthwhile designation, maybe more communities should look into it.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Dec 20, 2022)

mjm1 said:


> Hi Steve.
> 
> 1. Building 18 is located in "the hole" if you will. "The hole" refers to a ravine in which the building sits. There are a lot of steps down (maybe 20-25) from the parking area to the ground and then stairs up (15 or so) to the unit on the second floor. One downside is the steps, but that was only a bit of an annoyance when hauling luggage, etc. to and from the unit. If you want to go to the pool, activity center, or lobby there is a different set of steps between buildings 13 and 14 you can take for a shorter walk. Still a lot of steps, but shorter.
> 2. The view from 1822 was very good in our opinion. In fact, one of the pictures that I've seen on the website for Pinon Pointe is from a balcony looking out to the red rock mountains. I could be wrong, but I believe it was taken from 1822. The view from 1821 should be somewhat similar, but it is set back a little so it could be a more narrow view.
> ...


Yikes, so to get to 1821/1822, you have to go down 20-25 steps from the parking lot, and then up 15 steps to the unit?  I mean that's fine, but a little rough with luggage, coolers, etc. that we bring for a weeklong stay.  Thanks for the info.  Since it is a diamond week, we would be unlikely to use 2200 points to stay there since for the same 2200 points we could go to Hawaii.  But I am definitely anxious to check out Sedona.  Maybe we will dip our toes with a 4 night midweek stay!  Aloha and thanks again!!


----------



## mjm1 (Dec 20, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Yikes, so to get to 1821/1822, you have to go down 20-25 steps from the parking lot, and then up 15 steps to the unit?  I mean that's fine, but a little rough with luggage, coolers, etc. that we bring for a weeklong stay.  Thanks for the info.  Since it is a diamond week, we would be unlikely to use 2200 points to stay there since for the same 2200 points we could go to Hawaii.  But I am definitely anxious to check out Sedona.  Maybe we will dip our toes with a 4 night midweek stay!  Aloha and thanks again!!


That’s a great use of points. I definitely recommend experiencing Sedona and the resort. It’s a beautiful area.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## PamMo (Dec 26, 2022)

#1413
Lots of steps (38) to get down to unit.
View from main patio “in the hole”.
Patio off the master bedroom looks at a wall and dirt hill.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Dec 26, 2022)

PamMo said:


> #1413
> Lots of steps to get down to unit.
> View from main patio “in the hole”.
> Patio off the master bedroom looks at a wall and dirt hill.
> View attachment 70697View attachment 70698View attachment 70699


Yeesh that does not look like a Hyatt Residence Club worthy unit!!!


----------



## Sapper (Dec 26, 2022)

PamMo said:


> #1413
> Lots of steps to get down to unit.
> View from main patio “in the hole”.
> Patio off the master bedroom looks at a wall and dirt hill.
> View attachment 70697View attachment 70698View attachment 70699


Thank you for the photos… a little surprised by that wall.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 26, 2022)

It was an interesting stay. When we checked in, the pool and hot tubs were closed (OK, I understand maintenance), some lights weren’t working in our unit (important because it’s dark since it’s below grade) and we were told the bulbs were on order, but they won’t be getting them for a few more weeks - so too bad. The ice maker didn’t work, the safe didn’t work, and there was a big hole in the door where the security peep hole was missing. The maintenance crew was so nice, but it is what it is.

It’s Sedona, so we’re all about hiking and being outdoors. I’d happily take any of the resorts in the area.


----------



## mjm1 (Dec 26, 2022)

PamMo said:


> It was an interesting stay. When we checked in, the pool and hot tubs were closed (OK, I understand maintenance), some lights weren’t working in our unit (important because it’s dark since it’s below grade) and we were told the bulbs were on order, but they won’t be getting them for a few more weeks - so too bad. The ice maker didn’t work, the safe didn’t work, and there was a big hole in the door where the security peep hole was missing. The maintenance crew was so nice, but it is what it is.
> 
> It’s Sedona, so we’re all about hiking and being outdoors. I’d happily take other resorts in the area.


I am very sorry to hear about your experience and the unit to which you were assigned. That is not typical of the units based on our experiences. Sedona is outstanding on its own, but the resort experience is important too. I hope you enjoy it despite the situation.

By the way, did you trade in via II?

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## PamMo (Dec 26, 2022)

@mjm1, yes, we traded in via Interval. We weren’t expecting a great unit with a view, but we noted more general problems this time than usual (this is our 4th time here via an Interval trade). We own Westin, Marriott, Hilton and some independents, and think their maintenance is better than here. After Covid, I want to give everyone a break. It is a great place to stay.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Dec 27, 2022)

PamMo said:


> It was an interesting stay. When we checked in, the pool and hot tubs were closed (OK, I understand maintenance), some lights weren’t working in our unit (important because it’s dark since it’s below grade) and we were told the bulbs were on order, but they won’t be getting them for a few more weeks - so too bad. The ice maker didn’t work, the safe didn’t work, and there was a big hole in the door where the security peep hole was missing. The maintenance crew was so nice, but it is what it is.
> 
> It’s Sedona, so we’re all about hiking and being outdoors. I’d happily take other resorts in the area.


We've been to Pinon point about 8-10 times and have always enjoyed our stay.  Once we had an air conditioner problem and after 2 days of inconvenience, they moved us. When we checked out, the manager gifted us, to compensate for our inconvenience,  with a free week to be used in the future.  Wow!

But we have usually had a problem-free stay. Once we were "down in the hole"  in the newer section on the other side of the gulley, but I kind of enjoyed the privacy.  I didn't enjoy schlepping my luggage up and down the stairs, so I waved down a maintenance fellow who helped me (and got a generous and well-earned tip).   

If I had a dead icemaker, I would have asked for ice trays to make my own ice or would have loaded the freezer with pre-made ice from one of the machines.  But the explanation that engineering does not have bulbs doesn't seem to pass my own "sniff test".  I may have just helped myself to a light bulb or bulbs from somewhere else on property (assuming that I could reach them).  

One time when I was at the Ridge on Sedona Golf, the BBQ grill was hard to light (that is before I started bringing my own lighter) and after the maintenance guy got it started (he had trouble too), the flames were very very tiny.  It was cold out and I couldn't get the grill up to 250 F.  So, I used my multi-tool to re-adjust the gas regulator until the flames were a decent sized.  I'm kind of a MacGyver sort of person and will make minor repairs (something that can be fixed with only a multitool) when I'm in a timeshare.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Dec 27, 2022)

PamMo said:


> #1413
> Lots of steps to get down to unit.
> View from main patio “in the hole”.
> Patio off the master bedroom looks at a wall and dirt hill.
> View attachment 70697View attachment 70698View attachment 70699




Out of curiosity, what would folks do if assigned a unit like this at a Hyatt Residence Club?  How would Hyatt owners respond?  How would non-Hyatt owners respond?


----------



## PamMo (Dec 27, 2022)

I’m thankful I don’t have any problems going up and down 38 steps! The worst part is hauling  luggage and groceries.

I don’t know how they handle room assignments? We always trade into Sedona and our Interval confirmation listed our unit as #2022.  We’ve only been given the unit on our confirmation one out of four times at Piñon Pointe. I figure exchangers are lowest in the pecking order, so never set my expectations high. If you have mobility issues, I’d definitely call ahead and let them know you can’t handle a lot of stairs. Hopefully they’d be able to accommodate you.

All that being said, it’s wonderful to be back in Sedona!


----------



## PamMo (Dec 27, 2022)

Also, I want to add that the studio (B) side of #1413 has a decent view out on the balcony! Here’s a panoramic view. If you go out to the railing and look left, you can see the red rocks!


----------



## mjm1 (Dec 27, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Out of curiosity, what would folks do if assigned a unit like this at a Hyatt Residence Club?  How would Hyatt owners respond?  How would non-Hyatt owners respond?


As a Hyatt owner I would be very disappointed and ask for a different unit, if available. I would also take 8n to consideration how early we made the reservation. Room assignments is a very challenging role and I have spoken with the team at Pinon Pointe before. I find them to be very nice and professional, and they try to accommodate guests as much as possible.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## dsmrp (Dec 27, 2022)

I'm a Pinon Pt owner, and was told if you make a club reservation, they try to assign you to a bldg in the vicinity of the unit you own.
Or in the same unit if it is available.  I've only made 1 club reservation and they put us in bldg 4 2nd floor.  We own in Bldg 2, 3rd floor.


----------

